# Frustrating snap hook & slight hook...



## robertp (Aug 7, 2006)

Dear fellow valley golfers, Love this game too much to not improve ( if you know what I mean ). In a nutshell, was hitting it pretty well ( driver & irons ) now, gotta nasty snap hook w/ the driver and a pretty good hook w/ the lo irons...I'm guessing the obvious of having my hands way too ahead of me and turning my wrists....but does anybody have a basic, simple remedy other than the obvious? Would appreciate it...perhaps too steep and coming way over the top? Thanks...


----------



## gotlabs (Jun 4, 2006)

*hard to decide without seeing*

if it is left and then hook, consider over the top move as cause

if it is right and then hook, your shafts might have too much torque or flex for your swing.

check the position of the club on the follow through, might be too far left like a baseball swing.

your hands might be too low at address, try raising hands from ground.

is it a high hook which is probably flex or torque?

is it a low running hook which is over the top and follow through

try taking the club back on the outside to see if there is a change.


----------

